# Dpf problems



## Chloebmw28 (Jun 13, 2017)

Hello 
Sooo my dpf light comes on approximately 10mins into a journey! Iv had the glow plugs and relay replaced. I then took the car on a long motorway journey but still no regen! I also had it plugged into fault code reader and got the code p14a3? Really lost as to what to do next? If anyone could shed any light id be really grateful thank you


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Your mechanic changed glow plugs and module because of the DPF light? Very often the component to change to ensure reliable DPF regeneration is the engine coolant thermostat. 

I would ask the BMW dealership to execute the Test Plan (since only they seem to have access to the Test Plans) indicated by the DTC error. DTC's do not identify a failed component but a symptom of failure that can be caused by any number of components or adjustments to be differentiated by the Test Plan.


----------



## Chloebmw28 (Jun 13, 2017)

Yea the glow plugs were changed as they was also showing as faulty and i was advised that car wouldn't regen till this fault was corrected


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Time for a new mechanic.

There is lots of technical documentation online of requirements for DPF regeneration and none has ever mentioned glow plugs as disabling regeneration of any of the three types.


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

Time for a new mechanic and find one that really knows BMWs and BMW diesels. The premature GP failure probably was a result of extended afterglow operation caused by running under-temperature all the time due to a failed t-stat. The GP relay probably did not need to be replaced. Running under-temperature due to a failed thermostat will prevent DPF regenerations from occurring.

Start by replacing the thermostat so that the engine runs at the correct temperature to allow DPF regenerations to occur and then go from there. 

Good luck.


----------

